# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  проблема с PhoenixBIOS Acer TM C300

## parrot

Phoenix Биос4.06 версия 1.13, скачал с сайта Асера.
Биос очень бедный,в адвансетах пусто. что могу поменять - только время, дату  и пароли. Что за биос такой? Перешивал  - не помогает. Может где есть другой биос, кто сталкивался?

----------

